# Rodriguez' Ch Gator (Crenshaw's)



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The story of Ch Gator starts in the deep south. Born on the yard of A. White, he was soon sold to P. Rodriguez. He started his schooling at a young age & he was at the top of his class. Brought out for his first he simply over powered his opponent, & won with ease in 39 minutes. Number two was hooked & he went in with a fury & it was over in 38 minutes.

At this point his stud career was started & Rodriguez was looking for number three. Finally the date was set for the third show. As always Gator was a bear for work & his keep went perfect. He was in great shape & all was made ready for number three. This match would be for his championship all three within one year. The day came & the time drew near. When Gator was released the outcome was never in doubt as he was on top all the way. Now in 37 minutes he was Ch Gator.

Many good bitches were bred to the little dog & it looked like he was quite a good producer of quality BULLDOGS. It looked like a great future for Ch Gator. But hard times fell on Rodriguez & he had to put his Ch Gator up for sale.

Crenshaw was in the market for the dog, especially since he was a double grandson of the great Crenshaw's Ch Jeep ROM.. Crenshaw bought the dog & started looking for number four. Some thought that it was crazy to use Ch Gator again, but Crenshaw wanted to see for himself what the little dog was made of.

The match was made into the four time winner Bellon's Ch Chambooger, one that many said Ch Gator didn't have a chance of beating. Well someone forgot to tell Ch Gator. His keep went well & the two year lay off didn't seem to have too much effect on the little dog. The time was at hand & on the fly Ch Chambooger caught Ch Gator in the rear end, where he stayed doing of damage for the first twenty five minutes. Things didn't look too good for Ch Gator, but he started to get a little rough on Ch Chambooger & the tide turned. Ch Gator got up and started to work on Ch Chambooger who got behind & didn't like it. He was a whipped dog at 51 minutes. Gator came from behind to win a very tough match. I've heard a few critics of this little Ch Gator, some said he never should have took what he did against Ch Chambooger. I think you need to take into account something we call GAMENESS. He beat a four time winner that no other dog could stay with for even an hour. He never made a bad move & when he could he came to the top & gave as good as he got. Something we call GAMENESS!! Something that this little Champion knows all about.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Son of Boomerang and out of Boomerang's daughter, Miss Boomer? Pit weight 41 pounds.


----------

